# Sweat'n In Sawdust!



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm like Tortuga....all of these new pictures put some fire underneath me to start another project. It's 95.9F out in the shop and I have a fine layer of South Texas Mesquite sawdust mixed in with sweat over every square inch of the body! This is one of those mistletoe mesquite burls that we picked up in Kingsville earlier in the year. The grain is going to be awesome! You guys with the AC in the shop...enjoy it! gb


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Can't wait to see the finished product. Nice texture from what I can see.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' forward to the 'Finished Product', GB....

Re: "you guys in your ACd shops"....fuggeedaaboutit...all power went off here a couple of hours ago.. CenterPoint 'almost' got it fixed...then the whole danged transformer blew...sucker is big as a small car...

In the minute or two it was on, I gave the CP guy an antler/cart pen for himself and a nice blue acrylic for his wife..He was really excited and thankful..and I was too for about 2 minutes...then it blew again. Thank God I still had him here. He said he'd get a big truck out here quick...before the 'natives' here in the casa start noticing that temp is rising in the double-wide.. 

Sweating right with ya....and seeing how far the 'puter will go on an ooooolld battery....h:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Halle-dang-lujah !!!!.. Power just went back up ..Been down since 9:30 this AM and it was creeping up on 88 degrees in the casa..Just a little too hot for old folks....

Kudos to the guys from Center Point...man, it's a real pleasure to watch guys work that really know what they're doin'...

OK..AC is cooling off the shop...and should be back a grindin this PM.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Can't wait to see what you make with that GB!

AC's...I have two different "shop areas" both of them with an AC but I'm too cheap to turn them on  Of course I really ain't doing nothing out there anyways


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I shut down this afternoon around 3:00. It was just too dang hot and sticky. I did manage to get the vessel 're-chuck' and started the boring. That end grain on old, dry mesquite is like cutting iron. The grain pattern is incredible!! It's going to be slow going on the hollowing process. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Still chinkn' away at this mesquite end grain! I'm pretty much to the bottom and in the process of cleaning the inside edge up. Another first for me....I ran into a ant colony towards the bottom! I kept feeling these little stings and thought it was the chips hitting me. When I turned it off to clean out the chips...dozens of fire ants were running around. First time for everything! lol!
Keep you tools sharp and make a mess! gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Lookin' really good GB.

I'm still amazed how you can use that 'contraption' for hollowing those large vessels......I'd get bounced over the room if I attempted something like that.....lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks like the one inch model of hollower. It this correct? Project looks great.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, like Hooked said. Amazing


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Which end are you going to stick the toneboard into?
Also don't see a landyard grove yet !
Guess it's still a work in progress eh ?

Outstanding work Jim !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_*"Which end are you going to stick the toneboard into?" et*_
That's funny stuff there! lol....can I call it a 'custom turned call'?

_*"That looks like the one inch model of hollower. It this correct?" sk*_
One inch round stock....I think I had 9.00 invested in it. It can get to 12-14" past the toolrest without any real 'chatter'. I use two different HS tips...one a scraper and another one is 3/16" square HS tool stock ground to a roundnose shape

Thanks for the compliments! I didn't realize how much time goes into one of these until I started adding things up. I have about 15-16 hours in this one so far....maybe 5 more to complete it. The inside boring part is the most tedious....cuts are about 1/32 deep....over and over and over and over....you get the point..lol. Thanks again..gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I remember seeing that big boy hollower. Nice looking tool I also remember looking at your scrapers. I believe how much time you got into it. I didn't realize until I worked on that large chunck of Ash that you had how long it takes to whittle down to size with dry wood. It's much slower than wet wood. Great job again.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Which end are you going to stick the toneboard into?
> Also don't see a landyard grove yet !
> Guess it's still a work in progress eh ?
> 
> Outstanding work Jim !


------------

Outstanding, indeed, Jim..can't wait to see finished product.. I'd kinda like to see what the he11 size of duck yore gonna call with that 'un...:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ------------
> 
> Outstanding, indeed, Jim..can't wait to see finished product.. I'd kinda like to see what the he11 size of duck yore gonna call with that 'un...:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Littler bigger than this one


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You know, I wish I hadn't seen that. DANG!Now I have to find me a big old piece of wood I can make one just like it from.

Bill, it's your fault for sure this time bud.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> You know, I wish I hadn't seen that. DANG!Now I have to find me a big old piece of wood I can make one just like it from.
> 
> Bill, it's your fault for sure this time bud.


LOL Ducks unlimited has one as well. I got a big lure I have been slowly working on for a few months LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I just finished this last turning. The overall grain pattern is amazing and I liked the finished shape. Now....where is that big piece of pecan I tripped over last week???...lol
Keep those tools sharp! gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Just amazing what you do Jim. 
Simply amazing...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It absolutely amazes me that you can make something like that. I can see that I have a LONG way to go. Incredible work.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome work!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Another beauty Jim!!

Still haven't gotten up the nerve to mess around with that vase I brought to the get together! 

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow!!! Seeing the in progress pictures I know it's going to be nice but the final piece is simply awesome.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It does look great Jim.. After seeing it last night un polished it has come full circle.. lots of character..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments...it was another 'fun' way to spend some time. I have a very spalted section of pecan on the machine now. I'll post some pics later. Thanks again...gb


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

could i get ya ta sweep up the chips for me... Pecan smoked sausage sounds good ta me...


----------

